

Code Polution - voidfiles
http://dailyjs.com/2011/07/25/alex-kessinger/

======
deltasquare4
Personally having encountered this issue, I do agree with Alex here. Most of
the projects are left out unfinished, so collaboration sure does make sense
here.

